# Fischtransport!



## sanne76 (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

sagt mal wie bringe ich große  Fische(__ Graskarpfen 1x  60cm und 1x 80 cm)von A nach B.?
BZW:eine Autofahrt von ca 80km die zu bewältigen wären,ohne das die Fische schaden nehmen.Ich zermatere mir hier noch meine Birne,aber alles hat immer nen Haken! Wie würdet Ihr das machen?

MfG Sanne


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischtransport!*

Hallo Sanne, 

große Fische kommen viele tausend Kilometer aus z.B. Japan zu uns nach Europa. Da ist ein 80 km Transport im PKW, die ja heute meist mit Klimaanlage ausgestattet sind nicht das Problem. 
Am besten du nimmst einen großen Beutel füllst diesen bis ca. 1/3 mit Wasser, Fischrein, 2/3 Sauerstoff. Beutel zu. Ab gehts ! 
Am Besten lässt Du den Fisch ein paar Tage vorher hungern, damit er sich sein Transportwasser nicht vollsch**** . Auf Nummer sicher gehst Du, wenn Du noch einen zweiten Beutel über den ersten ziehst und den bzw. die Beutel in einen Umkarton legst. 
Leg die Beutel so, das die Fische Quer zur Fahrtrichtung liegen , dann gibts auch bei Vollbremsungen keine starken Verletzungen. 

Viel Erolg !
Wolf

edit: ERSTER


----------



## Dodi (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischtransport!*

Hi Sanne!

Mal im Fischfachhandel/Koihändler o.ä. nach geeigneten Tüten fragen, 2 je Fisch.

Die Tüten, wenn Wasser und der Fisch drin ist, zumindest mit dem Luftsprudler, besser Sauerstoff befüllen. Gut mit Gummibändern verschließen, so dass weder Wasser noch Luft entweichen kann.

Die Tüten in größere Behälter legen (z. B. Styropur, Plastik -dieses evtl. mit Styropur auslegen, damit sich das Wasser nicht zu schnell erwärmt) und die Tiere quer zur Fahrtrichtung transportieren, so dass sie z. B. beim Bremsen nicht mit dem Kopf anstoßen können.

Viel Erfolg!

Edit: Wolf war schneller...


----------



## PyroMicha (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischtransport!*

Hallo Sanne.

Und am besten Dunkel transportieren (In einer Kiste geschlossen z.B.).
Dann machst Du dem Fisch weniger Stress.


----------



## SG3 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischtransport!*

Also wenn Du das wirklich machen möchtest, würde ich Dir eine große Styroporbox empfehlen. Dann hast Du keine allzu großen Temperaturschwankungen.


----------



## sanne76 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischtransport!*

Hallo,

danke für die Tips,nicht das Ihr denkt das die 2 bei mir in meinen Teich reinkommen,sind für den Teich meiner Schwester!.
Wir haben hier ne Fischzuchtanlage in der Nähe,frage mal dort nach ob ich ein paar Tüten bekommen kann!

MfG Sanne


----------



## WERNER 02 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischtransport!*

Hi Sanne

Du könntest auch ebenso in ein Anglergeschäft gehen und dir dort entweder eine batteriebetriebene Pumpe, oder aber eine mit einem Anschluss für den Zigarettenanzünder holen. Kostet nicht die Welt ca. 10-15€ und würde dir den Transport mittels Tüte ersparen.
Damit transportierte ich schon Fische einige 100Kilometer weit. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## sternhausen (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischtransport!*

Hallo zusammen 
Mit Luftsprudlern und so Zeug erreicht man genau das Gegenteil, da man damit den im Wasser vorhandenen Sauerstoff austreibt.
Für Lange Strecken (damit meine ich Transporte von 5 Stunden bis zu mehreren Tagen) wird im übrigen medizinischer Sauerstoff oder auch Höhensauerstoff genannt verwendet.
Dieser spezielle Sauerstoff unterscheidet sich zB durch seine Reinheit und vor allem Trockenheit gegenüber dem normalen Sauerstoff.
Des weiteren werden die meist doppelten (Stabilen) Transportsäcke mit diesem speziellen Sauerstoff mit Überdruck befüllt.
Bei empfindlichen Fischen (auf  Druckunterschiede) wie zB Stören muss man diese Beutel sehr vorsichtig und langsam öffnen, am Besten nur mit einer Nadel anpieksen damit ein langsamer Druckausgleich stattfinden kann.
Die Säcke mit den Fischen kommen dann auch noch in einen Karton um die Transportbeutel vor Beschädigungen zu schützen und den Tieren den Stress durch verschiedene Lichteinwirkungen zu ersparen.
Wie oben schon erwähnt werden die Fische meist 2-3 Tage vor dem Transport nicht mehr gefüttert, damit das meist geringe Wasservolumen nicht durch Ausscheidungen der Fische Vergiftet wird.
Des weiteren sollen Fische immer quer zur Fahrtrichtung transportirt werden.
Das alles wie gesagt ist aber nur für wirklich lange Transporte notwendig.

@ sanne 76

Dies alles ist aber für deinen Transport von 80 km, ich schätze  mal 1 Stunde Fahrzeit nicht wirklich zwingend.
Achte auf reichlich Wasser, möglichst kühl und dunkel dann brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen.
Falls du einen festen Behälter verwendest vergiss nicht den Behälter abzudecken, sonst kannst du die Fische zwischen den Sitzen wieder suchen und denke auch an die Möglichkeit einer Notbremsung.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------

